# Jeff Rapp Butler Pa Bicycle Swap Meet January 18 2015 25th Year!



## oldwhizzer

At the Days Inn 724-287-6761 Butler Pa. 01/18/2015 . Rapp Cycles 724-287-8048


----------



## monark-man

just thought you bikers would like  to know  THE  rarest of rare bikes was found there and sold, I was there, so for Christmas name that bike? the year? and type of suspension? that made it so different.  best all around winter swap meet going. a lot of knowledgeable bike people there.    RAPPS  swap meet          Merry Christmas         monark-man


----------



## T.J. Higgins

About 1998 1999, death bike. fresh from a barn. Non bike guy walked in with it and sold it.  Nice original bike for the only known example.


----------



## bikewhorder

Can someone try to at least take some pics this year at the swap?  The last two years we've not heard a peep after the show about what was there or who went.


----------



## rfeagleye

I was there too, the guy selling the bike walked it right past me. I didn't know much about Balloon Tire bikes then, I was just starting out in the hobby. My friend and I wondered what all the commotion was about and found out later how rare the bikes was!


----------



## Badge Man

T.J. Higgins said:


> About 1998 1999, death bike. fresh from a barn. Non bike guy walked in with it and sold it.  Nice original bike for the only known example.




I guess I need to go to more swap meets.


----------



## Balloon Knot

Badge Man said:


> I guess I need to go to more swap meets.




I wonder where this bike is now? Has anyone seen it since it showed up at this meet?


----------



## bikewhorder

It was.offered up for sale on here recently and it did sell I believe.


----------



## Balloon Knot

bikewhorder said:


> It was.offered up for sale on here recently and it did sell I believe.




Thanks.


----------



## Lux Low

Wow will be in the area, traveling with a swap meet spread, anybody know how active this show is buying and selling, considering doing this show. any info appreciated!


----------



## bikewhorder

I would definitely go if at all possible.  I haven't been to it in like 5 years but it was a really good show with lots of deals to be had.  Plus the Days Inn gives a reduced rate for show goers and its fun to just wake up, walk down to the conference room and see what's there.


----------



## StevieZ

Met a lot of great bicycle people in the area of Pittsburgh and surrounding areas. I think I will be making the trip for this.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

*Death bike*

The Death bike was in a chicken coup on a very small farm since 1937, the place was 1/2 mile if that from my house,i have been buying selling collecting bikes for years and did not think about looking in that small building that I drove by everyday and no one lived in the house for years,anyone could have walked in and took the bike that was hanging from the rafters.The guy who bought the place called me not knowing I lived right up the road and left a message that he had a bike for sale for 150 bucks but I thought it was about a mountain bike or something so I never got back to him.He called Jerry kraynicks bike shop about the bike and Jerry told him about Rapps bike show that was coming up and thats the way the bike made it to the swap meet and he would have sold it cheap but to guys were trying to out bid each other on it and sold I think 2200.00 bucks,,i was told the owner turned down 40 grand a few months after he bought it.A few weeks after the show a friend told me about this house he was thinking of buying last year and a old bike was was hanging in the shack and was near my house,i said thanks Ted but to late I wish you would have told me about that last year,,i missed that super rare bike two times once for free once for 150 bucks lol.Anyways I never thought I would ever ever get a chance to get a great find like that again but not long after that I found 11 Bowden Spacelander bikes right here in Pittsburgh P.A all in one day.We now have 16 of them and one I found in mint condition a few months back only 20 min from my shop, so never feel you missed the big one as it may be right beside your home,,,,Rapps bike show is a good one and I hope to see you.You can visit Bicycle Heaven bike shop Museum its the worlds largest with over 3000 bikes and its not far from the show and will be open the day before and after Rapps swap meet,   see  Bicycle Heaven at  Bicycleheaven.org  Stingrays,, krates,,pre war bikes..bikes from 1863 to the new bikes,,tons of parts and other kool Antiques as well,,,,,,good luck hope you find the big one


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

bicycle heaven said:


> the death bike was in a chicken coup on a very small farm since 1937, the place was 1/2 mile if that from my house,i have been buying selling collecting bikes for years and did not think about looking in that small building that i drove by everyday and no one lived in the house for years,anyone could have walked in and took the bike that was hanging from the rafters.the guy who bought the place called me not knowing i lived right up the road and left a message that he had a bike for sale for 150 bucks but i thought it was about a mountain bike or something so i never got back to him.he called jerry kraynicks bike shop about the bike and jerry told him about rapps bike show that was coming up and thats the way the bike made it to the swap meet and he would have sold it cheap but to guys were trying to out bid each other on it and sold i think 2200.00 bucks,,i was told the owner turned down 40 grand a few months after he bought it.a few weeks after the show a friend told me about this house he was thinking of buying last year and a old bike was was hanging in the shack and was near my house,i said thanks ted but to late i wish you would have told me about that last year,,i missed that super rare bike two times once for free once for 150 bucks lol.anyways i never thought i would ever ever get a chance to get a great find like that again but not long after that i found 11 bowden spacelander bikes right here in pittsburgh p.a all in one day.we now have 16 of them and one i found in mint condition a few months back only 20 min from my shop, so never feel you missed the big one as it may be right beside your home,,,,rapps bike show is a good one and i hope to see you.you can visit bicycle heaven bike shop museum its the worlds largest with over 3000 bikes and its not far from the show and will be open the day before and after rapps swap meet,   see  bicycle heaven at   bicycleheaven.org     stingrays,, krates,,pre war bikes..bikes from 1863 to the new bikes,,tons of parts and other kool antiques as well,,,,,,good luck hope you find the big one



,,,,,thank you


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Looks like a good turn out this year as I called for a room and the bike block rate is all filled up,,,,so if your getting a room the night before you better call it in soon so you have a room to get.


----------



## bikewhorder

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Looks like a good turn out this year as I called for a room and the bike block rate is all filled up,,,,so if your getting a room the night before you better call it in soon so you have a room to get.




Not true, I just called an hour ago and reserved a room for the swap rate of $70.  I'm not definitely going but they only require 24 hours cancelation notice.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

That's good but I know when I called they said the block rate was filled, I told them I go every year and bring people to the event so they gave me this discount rate but said it was a one time thing,,maybe they still have more rooms after all but like I said they gave me a hard time about it.I would still call as soon as you can as they mite have another event same day and rooms may be hard to come by.


----------



## haschebrown

What time it start and finish up?
I kinda remember it wrapping up earlier than I had hoped last year......
Also anyone know off the top of the head the address for the gps? I guess I can always google it but figured it would be nice to have it on this thread.


----------



## Freqman1

Balloon Knot said:


> I wonder where this bike is now? Has anyone seen it since it showed up at this meet?




The bike is currently owned by a CABE member. V/r Shawn


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Starts early if I remember right around  6 or day brake ends around 1 to 2 after noon ,,many go the night before talk bike ,,lots of nice people to meet,,they have a nice bar and you can have dinner and D.J. music,,its a fun place nice bike show,,i always end up with bikes and parts to take home


----------



## scrubbinrims

I arranged my work schedule to be in PA right after the show, so I'll be there, but my new company car cannot hold a bike without partial disassembly, so looks like I'll be bringing some cash and a few tools.
First time at this show and I'll be having some beers in the hotel lounge the night before.
See ya.
Chris


----------



## Brian C

Rooms are still available.    What is the actual start time, swap space fee etc.?  This swap is pretty under the radar as far as internet info is concerned.


----------



## Flat Tire

Reserved a room today! ----->I'll be in the lobby drinking beer with Joe M., stop and say Hi and bring us more beer....haha!  Bringing some good stuff including a '40 Dayton, original paint single flex. See ya there!


----------



## Lrn Fzx

I was there last year and took a couple of pictures.  Great show.  Interesting stuff I've never seen before.

http://lrnfzx.blogspot.com/2014/01/butler-vintage-bike-swap-meet.html


----------



## kingsting

I'll be there for the first time since 1997. Looking forward to it!


----------



## haschebrown

Im pretty sure this is the address and figured it should be in this thread.... 
139 Pittsburgh road Butler, Pa 16001


----------



## PCHiggin

Whats the difference between the "Death Bike" and a Twin Flex?


----------



## catfish

PCHiggin said:


> Whats the difference between the "Death Bike" and a Twin Flex?




About $40,000.00 .........

 That and the rear suspension is totally different.


----------



## bicycle larry

*bicycle swap meet*

i hope some one gets some pictures of all the bikes and parts . from bicycle larry


----------



## bikewhorder

Stopped at kraynic's bike shop and Primanti brothers on my way to th swap today.  Tried to go to bicycle heaven but they closed early


----------



## haschebrown

Oh yeah primanti's bros! Just had me a corned beef the other day but their sardine sandwich is the best imo


----------



## haschebrown

And I didn't know there was a bike shop there?


----------



## bikewhorder

Here's some pics.


----------



## haschebrown

Here's two more. ..Nothing in particular.  I always forget to take pictures so this is all I got. Haha


----------



## bikewhorder

*more pics*







URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/BIkewhorder/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150118_061628_zpsu5pfutul.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## bikewhorder

URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/BIkewhorder/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150118_064431_zpsmpbzi6cx.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Nickinator

thanks for the pictures!
  was this bike a true twin cushion or was it a converted 5 bar?

Nick.


----------



## catfish

Thanks for the photos. What was the talk of the show? What was the big score?


----------



## bikewhorder

It's a fabrication job. I don't think that there were any epic deals to be had.  All the good stuff was priced accordingly as far as I could tell.  It was a good swap though I bought a couple bits that will help finish off some projects.


----------



## bicycle larry

*pa bicycle swap meet*

thanks for the pictures looks like a good day with bikes and parts.  from bicycle larry


----------



## bikewhorder

*more pics*




URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/BIkewhorder/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150118_060151_zpsdtn7smyp.jpg.html]

[/URL]URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/BIkewhorder/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150118_081457_zpshnm7lunz.jpg.html]

[/URL]URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/BIkewhorder/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150118_075651_zpsmvkqnnfd.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## bicycle larry

*pa bicycle swap meet*

again thanks so much for the pics. bikewhorder .sure like that whizzer!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## scrubbinrims

I thought it was a good swap with all of the vendor tables filled and nice hospitality with free doughnuts and pretty ladies at the entrances.
Talking to some collectors that have been around, it was well attended and nice to see some youth there and a little thru traffic, albeit not a lot of retail money.
I ended up at a table with smalls and stuff like tires which can be cost prohibitive with shipping and sold around 500, spending a little over 300 on a rare elgin speedo, white elgin grips, a nos delta switch, and a 3 rib delta front loader.
There weren't any great scores (that I know of) and the green roadmaster was presold, but still a can't miss event if you can get there as there were many major collectors there and you never know what is going to be peeled from a collection.
Nice talking with friends and new introductions!


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein

So good to see this show continuing in my hometown! Someday, I'll get back there to attend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haschebrown

Scrubbinrims... Where was your table located?


----------



## mike j

Nice photo's Chris, thanks for posting. Now I really wish I'd made it there.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I was in the middle of the middle isle facing the left as you come in from outside.
Depending on what you are looking for, my modest table set up may have been noticed by having prewar stuff like a blue Columbia tank.
from scrubbinrims


----------



## Flat Tire

Great meet! I shared a table with a friend, but sold more in the parking lot unloading than I did inside. Got some good stuff I can always use, crossbrace bars, rear stands, 2 long spring seats and some smalls. Good time hanging out with friends!  Had a pleasant surprise when I checked in, they quoted me full price for a r oom, then I asked where the bicycle meet was and he says 'Oh, your here for the meet?,,I'll give you the discount".....saved $30 bucks, so that was a good start!


----------



## Lrn Fzx

Here are some more pics from this year's swap.

http://lrnfzx.blogspot.com/2015/01/bike-swap-butler.html


----------



## Brian C

They didn't cut me a break, and I asked!?   

Crazy to see that many rusty treasures displayed on a marble floor under crystal chandeliers!


----------



## Brian C




----------



## Lrn Fzx

Brian C said:


> View attachment 191985




nice picture


----------

